# MIC is the New BRIC



## wayneL (8 September 2009)

Mexico, Indonesia and Chile to be the growth stories in the emerging market paradigm.

http://www.citywire.co.uk/personal/...ures/content.aspx?ID=355840&re=6757&ea=199083



> If BRIC is so 2008, which nations are next: MIC?
> By Sara Smith | 09:20:25 | 07 September 2009
> The author of the seminal Goldman Sachs research note that coined the term ‘Bric’, Jim O’Neill, no longer talks about these nations as emerging markets.
> He believes they are too big and too developed. That they continue to be engines of growth is undisputed, but there are other nations fighting for their place as an acronym of tiger economies.
> ...


----------



## Naked shorts (8 September 2009)

They missed out on these emerging markets.

edit: p.s. oh my, the tin-foil-hat brigade are going to love where I got that report from.


----------



## Timmy (8 September 2009)

Surely someone can come up with a grouping we can refer to as PRICKs?


----------



## wayneL (8 September 2009)

Timmy said:


> Surely someone can come up with a grouping we can refer to as PRICKs?




That'd be the folks at GS. :


----------



## prawn_86 (8 September 2009)

Timmy said:


> Surely someone can come up with a grouping we can refer to as PRICKs?




Pakistan Russia India China Kenya?


----------



## white_goodman (8 September 2009)

Timmy said:


> Surely someone can come up with a grouping we can refer to as PRICKs?




Peru
Russia
India
China
Khazakstan

everyone but Peru is believable


----------



## Sean K (8 September 2009)

Timmy said:


> Surely someone can come up with a grouping we can refer to as PRICKs?



Peru, Republic of South Africa, Ireland, Chad, Kazakhstan?


----------



## white_goodman (8 September 2009)

kennas said:


> Peru, Republic of South Africa, Ireland, Chad, Kazakhstan?




I wish Chad wasnt such a shi-t country, epic name...


----------



## Bushman (8 September 2009)

Lol; the one I wish to invest in is CHICKs. 

Lets see: 

Columbia 
Holland 
Italy 
Czech Republic 
K -??? Are there hot CHICKs in Kazakhstan? 

Anyway, I digress from Wayne's excellent emerging markets thread.


----------



## white_goodman (8 September 2009)

Bushman said:


> Lol; the one I wish to invest in is CHICKs.
> 
> Lets see:
> 
> ...




nah im more into

Singapore
Lichtenstein
Uruguay
Turkey
Syria


----------



## Timmy (1 December 2009)

Breaking news (to me anyway).  

The *PIIGS*:

Portugal, Italy, Ireland, Greece and Spain. 
Europe's weakest links!


----------



## Naked shorts (1 December 2009)

Timmy said:


> Breaking news (to me anyway).
> 
> The *PIIGS*:
> 
> ...




They're old news timmy, get with the times man!


----------



## Timmy (1 December 2009)

D'oh!


----------



## doctorj (1 December 2009)

Bushman said:


> K -??? Are there hot CHICKs in Kazakhstan?



It'd be rude not respond to this - hell yes


----------



## ROE (6 December 2009)

If All Failed send in the CIA for some actions  (China, India, Australia)  
and it  goes pear shape blame CIA for secretly destabilise the counties


----------



## Timmy (6 February 2010)

The new black is 
................... STUPIDs

Spain, 
Turkey, 
UK, 
Portgual, 
Italy and 
Dubai

http://www.zerohedge.com/article/its-chart-stupid


----------

